# new sig/avatar + I can make for you!



## jeffc313 (Aug 23, 2008)

new sig/avatar.  any comments or suggestions will be welcome.  If I suck, tell me, its the only way that I'll get better.  If anyone wants, I'll make some for others.  I can make animated or still images.  any style too!


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 23, 2008)

Can you make me a Zangetsu Sig...with my name in it?


----------



## jeffc313 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Can you make me a Zangetsu Sig...with my name in it?


any particular stock image or style?  my brother is on my computer now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  no access to image manipulation programs here.  should be done by tonight. check back


----------



## strata8 (Aug 23, 2008)

That sig is waaay over the size limit. It needs to be around 400x100.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 24, 2008)

- size as in pixel size and file size


----------



## Rowan (Aug 26, 2008)

i made 1 for you


----------



## Rowan (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## sudosniper (Aug 27, 2008)

Do you think you could make me one with the main char from Sigma Harmonics?
an avatar


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)

I officially take this topic over


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 27, 2008)

Can you do me a small favor? I suck at image editing, so can you make the white background on my avatar the same color as the background on GBATemp, so it doesn't stand out? Thanks.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 28, 2008)

Why didn't you just save it as a .PNG in the first place?





There's still a few white pixels there, but they shouldn't be too noticable.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 28, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Why didn't you just save it as a .PNG in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you make me a sig and an avatar?

I have an image for the sig:




Can you please take just the wolf, from the most bottom part of her feet to the uppermost part of the flame? With my name on the bottom-right part, small size, so that it won't overlayer the wolf, and alongside the BG of course

for the avatar... this





just resize it to fit standard avatar

Thanks in advance


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 28, 2008)

I didn't save the PSDs so don't ask me to change anything.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 29, 2008)

You really should change the dimensions of your avatar to 100 x 100.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont know.. It looks alright the way he has it.. But you could try it..


----------

